# Spooker Show



## JWC sr. (Oct 20, 2014)

Who all is going to the Spooker Show in Glen Rose Texas this year?


----------



## Deborah B (Oct 21, 2014)

Our show season is over here. Wish we had another one in Oct. Sounds fun.


----------

